# Safari infecté....



## Arno7 (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens à vous car mon safari est devenu inutilisable, j'ai des pubs qui clignotent partout , des fenêtres pop up dans tout les sens... j'ai l'impression d'être sur IE sous vista ...

J'utilise Maverick, safari est à jour....

J'utilisais Adblock jusqu'à ce matin , je n'ai jamais eu de soucis mais depuis ce matin impossible d'afficher une page web , elle reste blanche sauf lorsque je désinstalle adblock et là c'est l'horreur, tout clignote :hein: pub de partout.....

J'ai également passé onyx mais rien n'y fait ...

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Serait-ce un virus ? Une sorte de toolbar ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2014)

voir les dizaines de sujets sur les adware
( surtout section internet car safari c'est un navigateur internet)
il y a divers types d'adware et donc divers stratégies pour nettoyer

tu verras lequel correspond au tien en lisant les sujets


----------



## Arno7 (3 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> voir les dizaines de sujets sur les adware
> ( surtout section internet car safari c'est un navigateur internet)
> il y a divers types d'adware et donc divers stratégies pour nettoyer
> 
> tu verras lequel correspond au tien en lisant les sujets



C'est vrai , justement il y en a trop .... je connais les différents type d'adware , j'espérais simplement trouver un logiciel de type adw cleaner pour Windows qui est excellent , mais pas bidouiller pendant des heures... je vais donc rester sous firefox , là pas de soucis :love:
Je vous embêtes pas plus longtemps , merci et bon WE


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2014)

il n'y a pas à bidouiller des heures
il a quelques tests à faire pour determiner le type d'adware et ensuite appliquer la méthode d'éradication appropriée
( en gros  soit  venu par une extension , soit une APPLI chargée sur site pourave)


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2014)

Une adresse pour t'aider à faire le ménage : http://www.thesafemac.com


----------



## Arno7 (3 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une adresse pour t'aider à faire le ménage : http://www.thesafemac.com



Merci pour ce guide....
J'imagine qu'il y a bien des cochoneries sur mon mac, ce qui me surprends c'est que adblock empêche safari d'afficher une page, sans qu'il n'y ait eu aucune modification de ce dernier...
ça c'est pas le comportement d'un adware


----------



## Sam_64 (4 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, sur safari 7.0.3 avec Mavericks, depuis hier soir les pages internet ne s'affichent plus, sauf (et c'est plus étrange) quand tu fais une recherche Google directement à partir de la barre d'adresse... j'ai essayé l'outil de recherche d'adware proposer par Moonwalker, mais rien trouvé...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Arno7 (4 Mai 2014)

Sam_64 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, sur safari 7.0.3 avec Mavericks, depuis hier soir les pages internet ne s'affichent plus, sauf (et c'est plus étrange) quand tu fais une recherche Google directement à partir de la barre d'adresse... j'ai essayé l'outil de recherche d'adware proposer par Moonwalker, mais rien trouvé...
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.



Depuis hier ça fonctionne à nouveau , j'ai installé-désinstallé plusieurs fois adblock , j'ai également décoché "accepter certaines publicités".
Mais malgré ça , j'ai eu une pub ciblée dans une vidéo, je me demande si ça ne viendrait pas de flash ou java..... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Arno7 a dit:


> Depuis hier ça fonctionne à nouveau , j'ai installé-désinstallé plusieurs fois adblock , j'ai également décoché "accepter certaines publicités".
> Mais malgré ça , j'ai eu une pub ciblée dans une vidéo, je me demande si ça ne viendrait pas de flash ou java..... :rose:



Tu as AdBlock en bêta ?

Comme expliqué ici, il y a des limitations sur Safari.



Sam_64 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, sur safari 7.0.3 avec Mavericks, depuis hier soir les pages internet ne s'affichent plus, sauf (et c'est plus étrange) quand tu fais une recherche Google directement à partir de la barre d'adresse... j'ai essayé l'outil de recherche d'adware proposer par Moonwalker, mais rien trouvé...
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.



Tu as des extensions installées ?

Tente une réinitialisation de Safari .


----------



## Sam_64 (4 Mai 2014)

Je viens de creuser un peu...
En fait le problème vient bien d'Adblock, je m'explique:
J'ai deux extensions à ce jour d'installées, une qui se nomme AdBlock 2.6.30 et une autre : AdBlock Plus 1.7 4.1170 et c'est cette dernière qui pose problème car quand je la désactive tout refonctionne normalement (je précise AdBlock 2.6.30 est toujours actif.)


----------



## Arno7 (4 Mai 2014)

Sam_64 a dit:


> Je viens de creuser un peu...
> En fait le problème vient bien d'Adblock, je m'explique:
> J'ai deux extensions à ce jour d'installées, une qui se nomme AdBlock 2.6.30 et une autre : AdBlock Plus 1.7 4.1170 et c'est cette dernière qui pose problème car quand je la désactive tout refonctionne normalement (je précise AdBlock 2.6.30 est toujours actif.)



J'utilise effectivement la 1.7.4 (adblock plus) , car c'est la seule version proposée par le site officiel...
Tu veux dire qu'il existe une autre version qui serait stable? (la 2.6.30?) comment fait-on pour l'obtenir? 
pour l'instant la 1.7.4 fonctionne chez moi , mais c'est un coup de chance, et je n'aime pas trop les coup de chance en informatique


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Attention,

Ce sont deux extensions bien distinctes, il y a AdBlock et Adblock Plus Beta.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2014)

Sur Safari, j'utilise l'extension Adblock.

Sur Firefox, j'utilise Adblock plus.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2014)

et Adblock Edge
( un derivé en réaction au contrat rémuneré semble til  passé entre adblock et..gougoule ads pour ne pas les filtrer)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

GlimmerBlocker valable pour tous les navigateurs
j'y tiens
je radote


----------



## Arno7 (6 Mai 2014)

merci pour vos réponses, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de bloqueurs...
pouvez-vous me passer éventuellement des liens pour le fameux adblock standards? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

Ah ça y es , vous me l'aviez donné ... je vais cocker le sujet ....


----------

